# Pulling 5 supers.



## pjense (May 1, 2017)

I’m about to pull 5 supers of honey from my Minnesota hive that has 2 deeps. When I take away all those supers at once will the bees have enough room in those 2 deeps? I don’t plan to put any supers back on because most of the honey flow is over. Thanks


----------



## MHF (5 mo ago)

Yes. We strip our hives of supers every year.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

They should have reduced their numbers in MN by now. Unless they are booming for some reason, they will be fine. J


----------



## birddog (May 10, 2016)

Odds are if thay are real tight after removing the supers thay will need more food ,. Somthing else to look at


----------

